

Show HN: SnippQR - A Custom QR Code Generator - caseyjcavanagh

We just launched SnippQR (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;qr.snipp.com) – a free custom QR code generator.<p>We first built our generator for internal use to create QR codes for clients like ESPN, Taco Bell and Sección Amarilla but quickly realized that this could be a great tool to share with everyone.<p>Yes, QR codes are still relevant. According to eMarketer, 36% of adults aged 18-34 have used a QR code at least once – that’s greater than the percent of people who have used Twitter. QR code usage in China has quadrupled in the past year, to over 9 million scans per month.
======
soemarko
API?

